# Alexei Medvedev alternating intensity cycle



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

There are alot of powerlifting routines which I'm sure many of the more strength-oriented amongst us know about. I'm talking about Smolov, Smolov Jr, Sheiko, Wendler 5/3/1, etc. Here is a cycle which I dug up which isn't so well known, although it is from a very important ex-Soviet weightlifting coach called Alexei Medvedev. It was designed to increase one of the big lifts by 5% over 18 workouts. Here goes:

70x2, 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2, 80x3x6

70x2, 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2, 80x4x6

70x2, 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2, 80x5x6

70x2 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2 75x2 80x6x6

70x2 75x2 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2 85x5x5

70x2, 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2, 90x4x4

70x2, 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2, 95x3x3

70x2, 75x2, 80x2x6

70x2 75x2, 100x2x2

70x2, 75x2 80x2x6

70x2, 75x2, 105x1x2

The first two sets (i.e. 70x2 and 75x2) are warm-up sets.

When I write (for example) 80x2x6, this means 6 sets of 2 reps of 80% of your 1RM.

As you can see there is always a lighter workout (workset: 80x2x6) sandwiched between the workouts to provide recuperation between the heavier workouts.

The total number of workouts is 18, and the number of days rest between workouts is up to the lifter and his/her individual recuperative powers. So - logically - if you do 2 workouts per week then the cycle will last 9 weeks.

I would imagine that if doing this cycle, then you should probably only do it for one of the big lifts (i.e. squat, bench press, deadlift) whilst keeping the other lifts just at maintenance.

Personally I'm not going to do this cycle, at least not for a while, because I'm doing Wendler 5/3/1 and I intend to carry on for the next 6 months at least before doing anything else. I think it's extremely unwise to change system too frequently before giving any one system a fair chance to demonstrate (or not) it's effectiveness. However I would be interested to hear feedback from some of the strength guys around here (and from anybody else of course), so here goes my shameless tagging:

@simonthepieman @Mingster @Huntingground @MattGriff @Martinbrown

Is this cycle a sensible program in your opinions?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've done this before. It's horrible. It's effective. It's beautiful, it's evil.

The 6 x 6 week is more intense than anything you have ever done.

For your level I would recommend 5/3/1 for a while longer.

This is for people who are truely stuck at a certain weight or peaking for a power lifting competition. Do it, but definitely further down the road.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I know Simon that I need to stick at Wendler. Hence my clause statement in opening post lol.

I'm not one for swapping routines every 5 minutes, but I am one for gathering information!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I know Simon that I need to stick at Wendler. Hence my clause statement in opening post lol.
> 
> I'm not one for swapping routines every 5 minutes, but I am one for gathering information!


it's tried and tested by big horrible bastards. It works.

i'm having flashbacks now and must sit down and do some stretches


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Is this system less brutal than something like Smolov? Or about the same?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> it's tried and tested by big horrible bastards. It works.
> 
> i'm having flashbacks now and must sit down and do some stretches


 :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Is this system less brutal than something like Smolov? Or about the same?


I've not done smolov, but i imagine it's on a par. Smolov looks harsher on paper (well screen), but the nicest chair in Hell isn't very comfortable regardless


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@Jim78 @martin brown

Thoughts on above cycle?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Never tried this myself but looks interesting. To put it into perspective someone with a 250 squat would need to work up to 6x6 with 200 at the mid point. That looks quite tough but the build up is gradual so maybe achievable. A lot would depend on the 'rest' provided by the lighter sessions. I like the overall look of it but would have to give it a go before coming to a definitive opinion.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have ran this cycle before and had good results - I favour Soviet style programmes, they do not suit all and to use them you must be in a position to rest, eat and inject a lot as the volume under a good % of weight is hard.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

never run it but run smolov and on paper smolov looks tougher but thats just imo


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

This is the Russian masters program isn't it?

Yeah it's nothing like the loading volume of Smolov - only around 50% weekly.

It's a lot more sensible!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Russian programs not for faint hearted but work!

saying that I love wendlers but tweak it a bit.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

martin brown said:


> This is the Russian masters program isn't it?
> 
> Yeah it's nothing like the loading volume of Smolov - only around 50% weekly.
> 
> It's a lot more sensible!


You're right on this, and I hadn't even realised. A few months ago when we were talking about powerlifting cycles you recommended the Russian Masters Program.

The cycle which I posted above I got from a book I bought back in 1991. I didn't even realise that it was actually the Russian Masters Program until you pointed it out in your post.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I have ran this cycle before and had good results - I favour Soviet style programmes, they do not suit all and to use them you must be in a position to rest, eat and inject a lot as the volume under a good % of weight is hard.


Do you think these programs are designed for lifters who are on AAS? Or are they ok also for natural guys?


----------

